# Recipe for Muscadine Pie



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2005)

INGREDIENTS:
• pastry for 2-crust 9-inch pie 
• 2 quarts ripe muscadines 
• 2 tablespoons lemon juice (about 1/2 lemon) 
• 1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
• 2 1/2 cups sugar 
• 1 tablespoon butter, cut in small pieces
PREPARATION:
Line pie plate with half of the rolled out pastry. Refrigerate pie shell and remaining pastry until ready to fill pie. Mash muscadines. Separate hulls from pulp. Strain so as to get juice, leaving pulp and seed. 

Cook hulls in juice until tender, adding a little water if needed. Let cool, then add lemon juice, flour, and sugar. Put fruit mixture in prepared bottom crust. Carefully arrange top crust over fruit, lattice style, if desired. Flute edge. Cut several slits in top if top crust is left whole. Bake in a 400° oven for approximately 10 minutes, then reduce heat to 375° and bake 30 minutes longer.
Serve with whipped cream or whipped topping, if desired.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 15, 2005)

and the picture?....

I'd love to see before and after shots,


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok Peter...Here are the "Before and After Shots


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2005)

Must be some good pie...


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

I asked for this instead of birthday cake next month. I just need to check when muscadine harvest is in Arkansas.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 22, 2006)

Waldo, I didn't see this until just now. You are too funny. Are you and Frank related?


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 22, 2006)

ROTFLMAO.............















Now that was funny!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, todayI spent all day cleaning and freezing Muscadines I picked yesterday. Well, almost all day. About 2pm I decided I was going to process enough to make a couple of Muscadine pies. Not wanting to heat up the house I baked them on my grill and they turned out rather nicely. Not too fancy but for me they will do nicely... 



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 27, 2006)

Waldo, you are a man of many talents. Are you sure you and Martha aren't related? Those pies could win a blue ribbon..







Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Ramona...Dont tell anyone but Martha used to call me at least a couple of times a week to get tips from me


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 27, 2006)

Those pies look so good.



I can see the sugar crystallized on the crust. My mouth is watering...


----------



## grapeman (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yes, those pies are making my mouth water. We weren't so warm here today. I made a big batch of salsa to can and baked a homemade lasagna to help warm it up. High temp today- 60 deg-low last night 47. Rain all day. Guess summer is drawing to a close. Sure wish I had one of those pies to go with dinner. Wine of choice for the lasagna- Australian Cabernet Shiraz.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2006)

Just had a piece with a good cold glass of milk....."Make ya slap yer Grandma it will"


----------

